# Anybody ever heard of this lab?



## Stat42 (Oct 20, 2015)

My buddy purchased this and every injection was followed by extreme redness and soreness. Seems like trash to me but what's your guys input. Anybody else ever use this lab or have a similar issue? So bad he gave me this untapped. But I'm not injecting this shit if it's half as bad as he described 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsbobber (Oct 20, 2015)

May not be junk, could be that the ba levels are too high and causing the pain. Everyone is different and what causes one guy pip could be smooth to the next. If you are gonna try it I would test like 1/2 a cc not in a pip prone spot and see how you react. I've never heard of them but there's so many labs out there.


----------



## Big.Chief (Oct 20, 2015)

Bio-Tech is G2G they have the best Tren A Ive ever ran. PM me where your friend found them. I haven't been able to find Bio since IPD1 (Bruce Lee). You can always mail it to me!


----------



## native ninja (Oct 21, 2015)

My buddy is on bio test also and is having similiar issues. He thought it was the prop and ended up switching to the longer test e (as pictured) and is still getting pain he claims. He's ran bioTest plenty before but this is only time with this. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajgarcia7 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello I'm still New to the game... But that's actually what I use.. And don't have any issues., with my Test E & Tren E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronJulius (Oct 21, 2015)

he is probably allergic to EO all biotech oils have it


----------



## Stat42 (Oct 22, 2015)

Might try a low dose see if I get a reaction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronJulius (Oct 22, 2015)

Stat42 said:


> Might try a low dose see if I get a reaction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i had a bad reaction to EO my first few times pinning it so i mixed it. also warming up the site pinned before and after helped


----------

